# R35 GT-R with Dymag Wheels



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

2009 Nissan GT-R: Dymag Carbon Fiber Wheels on Nissan GT-R


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Not the nicest set of wheels i've seen on a GTR but that's just me.


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

prefer the originals


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Yes , but if they are 10 lbs lighter than the originals , 40 lbs of unsprung weight is a pretty big deal. 

Looks are just one part of the equation.


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

are these your wheels? the wheels looks like it has slicks on it


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

No its a car in Hong Kong. The tires are Bridgestone Potenzas RE070R. Factory tires.


----------



## frank35 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Wheels,,,*



tyndago said:


> Yes , but if they are 10 lbs lighter than the originals , 40 lbs of unsprung weight is a pretty big deal.
> 
> Looks are just one part of the equation.



Agree with that.:thumbsup:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

I got some weights. The rears are an 11 which is 1/2 an inch wider than stock. 26.9 for the stock rear , 20 lbs for the Dymag.

Dymag

* 17 lbs for the 20x 9.5
* 20 lbs for the 20x 11

Stock

* 63 lbs ----- Front tire and wheel. 20 x 9.5
*

66 lbs ----- Rear tire and wheel. - Rear wheel - 26.9 lbs 20 x 10.5

The Dymag rears are half an inch wider and weigh about 7 lbs less each

Looks are also a personal preference. What I love you may hate, and vice versa.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

I like em!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

tyndago said:


> I got some weights. The rears are an 11 which is 1/2 an inch wider than stock. 26.9 for the stock rear , 20 lbs for the Dymag.
> 
> Dymag
> 
> ...


Are those weights per wheel or pair wheel pair?

I.e. is 63lbs for both front tyres or just one?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

63 lbs is one wheel,and one tire together

66 lbs is one wheel and one tire together


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Beji at gtc-r sold these as well as some cooper tires in 20" in dubai. They were much lighter without the stock runflats.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

there's a post on Pistonheads about these wheels shattering to pieces with pictures.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Lightweight or not,putting theses wheels on a streetcar and driving in Hong Kong traffic is stupid......... doesn´t make sence,especially if youre running stock tire size

I bet the car goes slower around corners on a track.....


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I think these are the wheels I saw at Bens place , have to say they are pretty impresive looking .


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

The stock tyres weigh 37 and 40 pounds respectively, so what we have then is:

Front:

Stock Wheel 26lbs
Stock Tyre 37lbs
Dymag Wheel 17lbs

Rear

Stock Wheel 26lbs
Stock Tyre 40lbs
Dymag Wheel 20lbs

Conclusions:

1. The place to save weight is the tyres. They are very heavy and have a far greater effect on rotational inertia due their bigger diameter and edge weighting. By comparison a 315/25/20 Pilot Sport Cup is 27lbs, which although not the correct size (just used for comparative purposes) saves 13lbs ie twice the dymag saving, for a fraction of the cost.

2. The stock wheels are fairly light, since the Dymags only save 35% and 27% weight respectively. By comparison, when I looked at Dymags for my GT2, the stock wheels were heavier, so the dymags saved about 50% of the weight.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

tyndago said:


> 63 lbs is one wheel,and one tire together
> 
> 66 lbs is one wheel and one tire together


Good stuff, so the rear wheels weigh 26.9lbs and the front rougly 24.3lbs, so the saving is roughly 28lbs.

How does that compare with the Nismo CS wheel option?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

The nismo wheels are about 25 lbs. But strong and they include the ridges for the tires like the stock rims (iirc - I could be wrong). So they are not much lighter.

iirc the club sport nismo rims still comes with run flats. In the nismo 24 hour races they used bridgestone re55s tires I think (any1 verify?)

But the stockers are relatively light in comparison and looks like the savings is mostly in the tires.

For the best wight loss the dymags are one of the best choices with non run flats seeing that they are all much lighter.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> there's a post on Pistonheads about these wheels shattering to pieces with pictures.


Lightweight Wheel Questions. - 6speedonline.com Forums


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

This failure ?










A center lug wheel with Hoosiers on it. 

Is that failure before or after an accident ? 

Was the car curb hopping ? 

I actually have some faith in the carbon wheels. I saw James Sofronas 911 GT2 car on them at Buttonwillow 13CW turn a 1:48


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Dont think that the carbon part itself is the problem,biggest problem should be the centersection and where its mounted to the carbon.....

You can destroy everything,just a matter of how hard you try:chuckle:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

EvolutionVI said:


> Lightweight or not,putting theses wheels on a
> 
> I bet the car goes slower around corners on a track.....


So whats your theory on why the car would be slower around a track ? 

It lost 28 lbs of rotating unsprung weight. In all theories it should ride better, as it has less unsprung weight to control, and should be faster.

I am interested to see why you think it will be slower. 

The rear wheel is 0.5 inch wider, which might promote a little more understeer, but I think it will be negligible. 

Theres a few guys in the US that have run 18 inch wheels and Hooisers, Pilot Sport Cups. I even tried them on a car back in February. Just test fit only. 

2009 Nissan GT-R: Search results for hooisers

2009 Nissan GT-R: R35 GT-R on 18 inch Volk TE-37


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

tyndago said:


> So whats your theory on why the car would be slower around a track ?
> 
> It lost 28 lbs of rotating unsprung weight. In all theories it should ride better, as it has less unsprung weight to control, and should be faster.
> 
> ...


Because if a suspension setup is made for lets say 28lbs wheels,it doesn´t mean it works better with lets say 20lbs wheels just because they are lighter....the damper controlls the wheel,if a damper is steup to controll a heavy wheel,it is not setup to controll a lighter wheel........that what i meant

It is not that it must be slower,but cahnces are it is slower by just changing the wheels...look at the Z06,most tuned Z06 are slower on tracks as the stock Z06,why?? it is hard to modify a car which is very good setup from the factory.......changing parts doesnt make things better,must be the right parts on the right places....lets say if the 285/35/20 sits better on the 10.5" then on the 11" wide wheel,the car will loose speed in corners,will be less stable etc.....

That test with the 18" is clear,it has a overall shorter ratio now,as for the lighter/smaller wheels......its clear that it gets faster,smaller wheels accelerate much faster,depending on the course,the shiftpoints suit much better,faster acceleration times etc,on the other hand youre loosing topspeed


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

nissan says they tested with 19's and said it performed better with them, but they changed to 20's because it looked so much better, and rightfully so.

im quoting someone but not exactly, so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

tyndago said:


> This failure ?
> 
> A center lug wheel with Hoosiers on it.
> 
> ...


Hi Sean. _If_ I ran a similar car with similar wheels, I would not be too concerned. A reply on that thread said it was caused by a crack from a stamp on the wheel which spread. 
I ran 10 year old dymags for a few years and they lasted but cracked (and I sold them to be reconditioned).
I have taken an interest in this thread as I use wheels which get slated for breaking when I have never seen one break and I have hit low curbs hard enough at chicanes this year to make the onboard video jump but other than a few chunks of metal missing the wheels have been fine.
Just seems a shame when one broken wheel on one car seems to put people off.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

EvolutionVI said:


> Because if a suspension setup is made for lets say 28lbs wheels,it doesn´t mean it works better with lets say 20lbs wheels just because they are lighter....the damper controlls the wheel,if a damper is steup to controll a heavy wheel,it is not setup to controll a lighter wheel........that what i meant
> 
> It is not that it must be slower,but cahnces are it is slower by just changing the wheels...look at the Z06,most tuned Z06 are slower on tracks as the stock Z06,why?? it is hard to modify a car which is very good setup from the factory.......changing parts doesnt make things better,must be the right parts on the right places....lets say if the 285/35/20 sits better on the 10.5" then on the 11" wide wheel,the car will loose speed in corners,will be less stable etc.....
> 
> That test with the 18" is clear,it has a overall shorter ratio now,as for the lighter/smaller wheels......its clear that it gets faster,smaller wheels accelerate much faster,depending on the course,the shiftpoints suit much better,faster acceleration times etc,on the other hand youre loosing topspeed


nothing you've said above has any sound theory to it.. you are just going on "ifs" and based on what you have seen in general.. very vague.

You've mentioned nothing significant about why the weights have no advantage. Just that the dampers are set for a heavier wheel but you don't say exactly how the lighter wheel will react, just that it will react differently.

I would second tyndago's assertion that the lighter wheel would work better and on corners too. You could make the corresponding adjustments as necessary to the other components but it will still run better.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

rasonline said:


> nothing you've said above has any sound theory to it.. you are just going on "ifs" and based on what you have seen in general.. very vague.
> 
> You've mentioned nothing significant about why the weights have no advantage. Just that the dampers are set for a heavier wheel but you don't say exactly how the lighter wheel will react, just that it will react differently.
> 
> I would second tyndago's assertion that the lighter wheel would work better and on corners too. You could make the corresponding adjustments as necessary to the other components but it will still run better.



Your right,stop talking now,here is your trophy:









Suspension setup is not about making everything light as possible,everything must work together,if you change lets say 20KG wheels to 15 Kg wheels,its not allways better then befor.......even when theory says it must be....

There is a BM Video i posted a days ago with the orange Zele Car getting slower around a track on 19" then on 20".....you can see how much worse the car handles on the 19"............but i have no clue what i talk about(just because i say it could be,as i have not driven that GTR on Dymag´s yet).............


----------

